# Schematics for Wright McGill Skeet Reese reels



## charliep (May 17, 2011)

I picked up a couple of Skeet Reese reels at the local pawn shop yesterday. The reels are in good shape but need a good cleaning. Anyone know if schematics are available anywhere?
Thanks!
Charlie


----------



## sharkfood (Mar 28, 2013)

same as a revo


----------

